# breeds that tolerate heat?



## carolinasculpture

Hi!  I am new here, came from the chicken site.  Anyway, we are looking to start up with meat rabbits now that we have the chickens up and running.  We live in SC and I was wondering if there is a breed of rabbit that tolerates the heat better than others.  I am planning to have wire floors, shade, open sides in the summer and will probably use cooled tiles and or frozen water bottles in the summer, but would like to start with a breed more suited to this environment if possible.  Currently I am most interested in the American Blue, but am open to suggestions.  Thanks in advance!
(edited because I can't spell!!)


----------



## BunnyMom

From my personal experience, the smaller the breed the better they tolerate the heat.  However, you do not want small rabbits if you are raising for meat.  

I had Californian as a kid.  If my memory serves me correctly, they seemed to do ok, but could not go long (hours) with out water.  I watered them around lunch, by dinner I had list one because there was dirt inthe water bottle that prevented the metal ball from moving.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dewey

Both NZW and Cals are said to be more heat tolerant meat breed choices for extremely hot climates.  I've never lost an outdoor rabbit to heat, and here in AZ the summer temps are routinely over 110-115+ degrees.  Deep shade (like under big shade trees) in a grassy area is a primo spot for them, with good air circulation through the cages being a must...fans really help to keep hot air from hanging on top of them, and misters also help for the comfort of the outdoor buns.  Open water crocks that can't be tipped or spring valve water bottles are what I would trust most...those ball-type water bottles are often faulty, and seems like at the worst times in extremely hot climates.  

Good luck with whatever breeds you get, oh, and    ...many of us are on BYC's, too.


----------



## terri9630

I lost one New Zealand doe to the heat but that was because the kids didn't fill her water bottle when they went out because it "wasn't empty".   When I went out an hour later she was gone.  We have switched to an auto waterer, have fans and misters and they pant but haven't lost any more.  Misters may not do much there though because of the humidity but fans really help with the air flow when the wind dies down.


----------



## dewey

So sorry you lost a rabbit.  That had to be tough for the kids.  

One very hot day when I was down ill, a friend cared for my herd (with nursing kits) in the late afternoon and they didn't fill up the waters that still had some water in them. :/  Fortunately, that herd was inside a cooled rabbit barn and I was lucky I didn't lose any, but would have lost many that night if they'd been outside.  It can happen to any of us, and probably will at some point in time if it hasn't already.

When we have high temps and high humidity, I still run the misters to cool the surrounding air a bit...seems like it's always a big balancing act between the temps and too much humidity, lol.

The auto water systems are very nice.  Did you make your own or buy the set up?  I've been thinking of switching over.  Do the lines get in your way?


----------



## WorthItFarms

We have Silver Fox and live in AL. Heat index has been hovering around 105-110 daily and we haven't lost any yet. They pant and sometimes play with the autowaterers, but no deaths. We aren't attempting to breed right now though. It might be possible, but not worth it to push them.


----------



## terri9630

I made my own.  I bought the water valves from Bass equipment and pvc from the hardware store.  I have the water pipe running along the back of the cages so it's not in the way.  I've kept the misters on but as humid as it has been lately I don't think it is doing anything but making the ground muddy.  The current storm causing our humidity went right around us.  Not a drop of rain...

    The girls were up set.  I was too since it was the doe we were going to take to the fair.  Oh, well.  Now we just have to watch for busted pipes and power outages, no power no well pump, no water.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm

We live in northwest washington our highest heat this year was in the low 80s and i had a champange d argent die! she had cover 3 water bottles and frozen water bottle i was sooo baffled!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

WE have new zealand mix and are getting ready to try silver Fox.  I would recommend you look into that breed. but with the price of them you would want to try to sell a couple of the better onse for breeding stock and then butcher the rest.  They can be a little tricky to find. We have been on a waitin list for 4 months now.


----------



## Citylife

I have FW's which are a small meat rabbit.  Known as a block of meat with ears.  I am in KC where it is hot and humid.  Mine have faired fairly well... but on the days where the heat index was over 105 I was out there every hour checking on them.  I had 35 when the heat was like that I did not loose any.  I would have! had I not gone out as often as I did.  I sprayed down the roof, the ground around the hanging cages, lots of frozen bottles or bricks and ice cubes of watered down gater aide.  Outside rabbits in the heat definately need more attention.  I am greatfull it has finally cooled down a bit.
Good luck to you.  All I can tell you is my experiances.


----------



## dewey

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I made my own.  I bought the water valves from Bass equipment and pvc from the hardware store.  I have the water pipe running along the back of the cages so it's not in the way.  I've kept the misters on but as humid as it has been lately I don't think it is doing anything but making the ground muddy.  The current storm causing our humidity went right around us.  Not a drop of rain...
> 
> The girls were up set.  I was too since it was the doe we were going to take to the fair.  Oh, well.  Now we just have to watch for busted pipes and power outages, no power no well pump, no water.


Thanks for the reply.  I didn't see it until now.  I've seen sketches of set ups with pvc misting arches up high over the cages but what site that was on fails me at the moment.  I couldn't do that in my barn but it would be a good way to cool the air without wetting the ground.  My helper has added some sand to the ground to help with the muggy conditions from the misters.


----------



## terri9630

dewey said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own.  I bought the water valves from Bass equipment and pvc from the hardware store.  I have the water pipe running along the back of the cages so it's not in the way.  I've kept the misters on but as humid as it has been lately I don't think it is doing anything but making the ground muddy.  The current storm causing our humidity went right around us.  Not a drop of rain...
> 
> The girls were up set.  I was too since it was the doe we were going to take to the fair.  Oh, well.  Now we just have to watch for busted pipes and power outages, no power no well pump, no water.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  I didn't see it until now.  I've seen sketches of set ups with pvc misting arches up high over the cages but what site that was on fails me at the moment.  I couldn't do that in my barn but it would be a good way to cool the air without wetting the ground.  My helper has added some sand to the ground to help with the muggy conditions from the misters.
Click to expand...

Our 4-H leader has her rabbits in between her garage and shed.  She added a roof to join them and hung misters from that.  It's about 20 ft high and she added fans and it stays nice and cool.  Until it gets humid.


----------

